# Point drawing for dummies



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

So I’ve been seeing people on the forum talk about their crazy long hunting seasons for just big game. Ive only ever applied for one hunt (muzzy deer) and I thought you could only get one big game permit a year unless you pick up a OTC. Then I’m hearing the avid hunters talk about having enough points to draw a LE this and that, and then the deer hunt and then they got a goat tag or whatever. Could someone give me the dummy version of how you can draw a permit for deer and get a point in the same year for elk cuz I don’t wanna try the DWR website disaster. Thanks!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

SaltyWalty said:


> So I’ve been seeing people on the forum talk about their crazy long hunting seasons for just big game. Ive only ever applied for one hunt (muzzy deer) and I thought you could only get one big game permit a year unless you pick up a OTC. Then I’m hearing the avid hunters talk about having enough points to draw a LE this and that, and then the deer hunt and then they got a goat tag or whatever. Could someone give me the dummy version of how you can draw a permit for deer and get a point in the same year for elk cuz I don’t wanna try the DWR website disaster. Thanks!


Website disaster?
It’s laid out about as easy to read as possible.
They already have one, it’s called the guidebook. Pick one up at your favorite local sporting good store for free.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

The application guidebook really lays a lot of this out in an easy to digest way, just takes a bit of reading.

General season and LE Deer are both draws.
Gs elk is OTC, LE elk draw.
Pronghorn is draw buck or doe.
All OIL are draw with the exception of the OTC bison tag.
You can only have 1 buck tag a year, gs or LE. You can also draw antlerless deer same year.
You can have up to 3 elk tags but only one bull tag.

outside of that it’s just understanding the draw order and not being able to have OIL and LE same year. Oh also you can only apply for a permit or point for 1 LE species, and 1 OIL species per year. Unless non resident.

Read the application guidebook, it has more than enough info. But the easy answer to the basic question is when you apply for your muzzy deer tag, go to the LE and OIL hunts and apply for a point then and there. Antlered and antlerless are separate draws.

someone correct me if I missed something or misspoke.


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

Thank you! I’ll go read that today


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

SaltyWalty said:


> Thank you! I’ll go read that today


Yeah you best get up to speed on those things. If I remember right, your just a young buck anyways right? 

As a Utah resident, you can apply for - 

You can apply for a general season deer tag every year, unless you are currently on a dedicated hunter 3-year deal.
You can buy an over the counter general season bull elk permit (Only downside is if you have the GS bull elk permit, and you were in on a LE elk draw. When a permit gets surrendered, they call the next person in line. I believe if you have a GS elk permit already, you are disqualified from picking up the surrendered permit. But I am not sure if that is only if that GS season has already started. Those odds are pretty low anyways, but I know people this has happened to)
You can apply for one limited entry species (Limited entry elk, or limited entry deer, or limited entry pronghorn)
You can apply for one Once in a Lifetime species (Bull moose, Big Horn Sheep, Mountain Goat, etc)

Then there's the antlerless draws as well you would want to get to know. 

You can apply for all of those things. That way you are accumulating points in the draw so that you have better odds in the coming years. 

Pick up Black Bear guidebooks while you are at it. There's lots your likely missing on.


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

So you’re telling me there are two different draws? Or at least I have the opportunity to apply for Muzzy deer and apply for an LE Elk point, in the same year?


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

SaltyWalty said:


> So you’re telling me there are two different draws? Or at least I have the opportunity to apply for Muzzy deer and apply for an LE Elk point, in the same year?


Yes, you need to go read the application guidebook. As a resident you can apply for each of the following for a hunt or a point. 

*IN THE BIG GAME DRAW*: 

GS BUCK DEER

*ONE OF THE FOLLOWING LIMITED ENTRY HUNTS:*

LE BUCK DEER
LE BULL ELK
LE BUCK ANTELOPE

*ONE OF THE FOLLOWING ONCE IN A LIFETIME HUNTS:*

OIL MOOSE
OIL MTN GOAT
OIL DESERT BIGHORN
OIL ROCKY BIGHORN 
OIL BISON

*FOR ANTLERLESS DRAW YOU CAN APPLY FOR A HUNT OR POINT FOR EACH SPECIES:*
DOE PRONGHORN
DOE MULE DEER
COW ELK
COW MOOSE
EWE SHEEP

You'll get it figured out, I'd be lying if I said it wasn't a lot of info to keep straight. But you should basically be memorizing the guidebooks each year until you are sure of what you should know.


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

Oh for sure. Thank you guys so much!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

One correction to TPrawitt's post above - you have to choose between ewe bighorn and cow moose in the antlerless draw.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Clarq said:


> One correction to TPrawitt's post above - you have to choose between ewe bighorn and cow moose in the antlerless draw.


Knew something wasn’t quite right, thanks 👍


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Or you can become a non-resident and apply for everything, but draw nothing. Vanilla, it's the perfect world for you!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Or you can become a non-resident and apply for everything, but draw nothing. Vanilla, it's the perfect world for you!


I know you haven't lived in Utah for a while now, but if that's your preference it's rapidly getting that way for Utah residents too!💩💩💩


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I know you haven't lived in Utah for a while now, but if that's your preference it's rapidly getting that way for Utah residents too!💩💩💩


Except you don't get to apply for all the species. Your ability to slob up obscene point totals exponentially increases once you leave those green jello stained borders.


----------

